# IPTV Tuner card for PVR



## drrohle (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone make a tuner card for a PVR that would record 4 or more simultaneous programs from an IPTV network?

A company in our city is installing IPTV to all residences and at the moment I am using Beyond TV to record 4 channels of analog TV at once. But if I convert to IPTV, I want to keep my PVR and install a card or something to where I can record 4 or more IPTV programs at once similar to a Ceton card (which only does digital cable).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Something like this perhaps? I'd assume you're going to use a pc. :scratch: I don't know though as I'm not to up to date on IPTV.


----------



## drrohle (Nov 29, 2007)

That IS the "Ceton" card I was talking about for use with Digital "Cable". 

What I am looking for, and it probably is not a card at all, is a way to decode IPTV over a standard internet connection in my HTPC.

I realize that I would have to pay the the IPTV people for the rights to decode their content but my real question is: How do I get my HTPC to record multiple content streams from IPTV over a Cat-6 connection?

Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> How do I get my HTPC to record multiple content streams from IPTV over a Cat-6 connection?



You're going to need a STB capable of multi streaming, something like this:

http://www.entone.com/assets/File/Data%20Sheets/HydraHD_datasheet_v2_051411.pdf

​


----------



## drrohle (Nov 29, 2007)

OK now we are getting somewhere! Do you know of any way a HTPC can be configured to do the same?

Currently I have 4TB of drive space. No STB or DVR on the market has yet to come close to that kind of storage.

Thanks for the info, it gives me more places to research.
--Dean


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

First things first. You need to contact whoever is providing your IPTV and see if they will allow you to decode their streams without using their STB.


----------

